# Road to Hana advice



## DianneL (Feb 11, 2009)

All of you Maui experts, would you recommend a drive to Hana in a minivan?  There will be six of us, all gals, and I would be doing the driving.  My oldest passenger is my mom, age 92.  I have been on the drive and know it is beautiful, however, have always been in the passenger seat in a car, not a van.  I just remember how narrow the road is and the many switchbacks and one-lane bridges.  Advice appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2009)

As long as you take it slow, you will be fine.  If someone starts following too close, just pull over and let them by.  If anyone has any problem with motion sickness, have them take Bonine when they go to bed the night before and again about an hour before they get in the car.  They may need to take another dose at lunch.


----------



## Lawlar (Feb 11, 2009)

*Give It A Try*



DeniseM said:


> As long as you take it slow, you will be fine.  If someone starts following too close, just pull over and let them by.  If anyone has any problem with motion sickness, have them take Bonine when they go to bed the night before and again about an hour before they get in the car.  They may need to take another dose at lunch.



I agree.  My wife gets car sick so it is a tough trip for her.  We always take a compact car - but if you stop frequently, and go slow, you will be alright.

When you get to Hana, I recommend the Hana Hotel for lunch.  The restrooms alone are worth the stop (but don't tell anyone).  A little luxury in a serene setting will help you recover from the trip.

And if you don't make it all the way to Hana, that is ok too.  Sometimes we will only go 1/3 or 1/2 of the way.  We have some hikes we enjoy at the 10 mile meter.  Then we go back to MOC.

The lush green views and waterfalls are incredible.  Each time you go you will discover something else to see.  Enjoy!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 11, 2009)

Make sure there are several people willing to drive.  It isn't fair to make one person drive the whole trip--they won't see near as much.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 11, 2009)

Over 70% of the accidents on the Hana Highway are with RED vehicles.  Watch out for them.

Also watch out for skateboards on Hana Highway.  Yes skateboards.
A Hawaiian kid came real close to being a hood ornament. 


Sterling


----------



## Lawlar (Feb 11, 2009)

*Tell My Wife!!!*



Kauai Kid said:


> Make sure there are several people willing to drive.  It isn't fair to make one person drive the whole trip--they won't see near as much.
> 
> Sterling



Please tell my wife.  I always drive the entire trip (both ways).


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 11, 2009)

It's far better in a convertible!  We were just there a few weeks ago and I found the drive very tiring.  Of course, I was the one doing all the driving.  If it were me with my 92yo mom, I wouldn't plan on doing the whole trip.  Don't drive until you are tired because you have to turn around and go back.

I'd leave really early and stop for breakfast at Charlies in Pai'a.  Then I'd drive for maybe 3 hours and eat lunch.  Then head back.

Deb


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2009)

We like to take a picnic lunch and eat at the park where the black beach is.


----------



## Mimi (Feb 11, 2009)

That's a great idea! We have found no "good" restaurants in Hana or outskirts. We were there a couple of weeks ago and looked for places to eat. Good thing we brought snacks and picked up yummy pastries at Moana Bakery & Cafe in Paia, the last town where gas is sold. Hana Ranch House gets very poor reviews from Maui Revealed--The Ultimate Guidebook. We have eaten there in the past and learned our lesson. There is a snack shop located on the beach of Hana Bay. We saw people eating hamburgers there, but we passed.


----------



## Lawlar (Feb 11, 2009)

*Awful*



Mimi said:


> That's a great idea! We have found no "good" restaurants in Hana or outskirts. We were there a couple of weeks ago and looked for places to eat. Good thing we brought snacks and picked up yummy pastries at Moana Bakery & Cafe in Paia, the last town where gas is sold. Hana Ranch House gets very poor reviews from Maui Revealed--The Ultimate Guidebook. We have eaten there in the past and learned our lesson. There is a snack shop located on the beach of Hana Bay. We saw people eating hamburgers there, but we passed.



I agree.  But try lunch at the Hana Hotel next time - service is slow, but the food is good and the ambiance is great.


----------



## Nanoose (Feb 12, 2009)

The drive to Hana is an incredible one!  Just make sure to make it an entire day outing and leave early.  To experience the full beauty of Hana, make a lot of stops at the turn outs!  The mini-van would be okay as long as it has  plenty of windows and good shocks ! The road can be pretty bumpy in places.

Expect that it will most likely rain at some point in the trip!  I would suggest taking lots of snacks if not a picnic lunch and things to drink . . . There are a lot of places in town that will pack picnic lunches for your trip.

It's been a long time since I have been on the road to Hana.  I hope you enjoy it! Makes me want to hop on a plane and go for a road trip!


----------



## travelnut (Feb 12, 2009)

*Road to Hana CD*

Be sure to pick up the CD for the audio tour.  The guidebooks tell you where to get it.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 12, 2009)

Whatever you do don't miss the Ke'anae Pennisula--beautiful place for a stop.

Sterling


----------



## teepeeca (Feb 12, 2009)

There is a nice park just before entering of Hana ---nice views, and great for a picnic lunch.  HOWEVER, please bring enough to share with some "really tame" mongoose !!!

I think they have gotten to the point that they "expect" hand-outs from tourists/visitors.  I really like their antics ---could watch them for hours.  (Of course, I'm an "animal" person.)

Tony


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 12, 2009)

Nanoose said:


> ... The mini-van would be okay as long as it has  plenty of windows ....



Windows that open that is. :ignore:

P.S. - Don't give your kids a "I survived the Road to Hana" T-shirt if they throw up.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 14, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> Make sure there are several people willing to drive.  It isn't fair to make one person drive the whole trip--they won't see near as much.
> 
> Sterling



I wholeheartedly agree. Also, it can be a decidedly unpleasant experiece for the driver. Frankly, the Hana experience is, imho, overrated. Kildahl


----------



## m61376 (Feb 14, 2009)

Kildahl said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. Also, it can be a decidedly unpleasant experiece for the driver. Frankly, the Hana experience is, imho, overrated. Kildahl



As a passenger, I thought it was amazing. My DH, who drives anywhere and everywhere, almost didn't talk to me for planning the day afterward. He found the drive (in a minivan) harrowing and wouldn't let me split the driving for fear that I'd be too busy sightseeing . As much as I hate tours, I think the minibus tours may be an easier choice.


----------



## myip (Feb 14, 2009)

Is there a 1 way bus tour to Hana and a helicopter back from Hana?


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 15, 2009)

Kildahl said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. Also, it can be a decidedly unpleasant experiece for the driver. Frankly, the Hana experience is, imho, overrated. Kildahl



I agree, esp since I suffer from motion sickness.  I think if we did it again, we'd do it much, much slower and spend a night or two in Hana.


----------

